# Weekend room rental



## fortheloveofsnow (Oct 27, 2006)

We are looking to rent out our second bedroom for weekend/ holiday rental. BROOKSIDE is located across the street from the Beaver Creek west lot, walking distance to the bus. Pool, hot tub, workout room, gold medal fishing out back, bike path out front, undergrond parking, ski storage in heated garage. Mature, non-smokers only. $450/month includes utilities.


----------

